# Trim levels?



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

I searched the net, but I couldn't find what I'm looking for:
Explanation of trim levels on VW 32B, with pictures, if possible.
I bought a '86 Passat Variant 1.6TD (Called "Passat" because it's Euro spec, because I live in Europe...







) recently (4th in my ownership, had 2 '87 1.6TD Variant's and one n/a bodyshell...) and I just can't find out what trim was it:
A lot of parts are missing from the car (front seats, for example...has 2 door Golf 2 units ATM, will have complete set of Golf 3 units with rear headrests tomorrow or the day after...), including nameplates (both "Volkswagen" and "Passat"), so I don't know which trim level it is...
I had GLS and GT, and it's not neither of them, but more similar to the GLS...
C, CL, perhaps?
Any descriptions and/or pictures?
Regards


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

United States got the syncro, TD, GL & GL5. GL5 is the 5 cylinder and power everything & most syncros are GL5. Early wagons did not have headrests. Interiors were blue, brown, black, grey/black.


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Interior is something like blueish-gray-black...
It has no slideroof, roof racks (GT did have) or any power (rare in EU anyway...) options.
It's late production, WVWzzz33zGExxxxxx chassis, 1986, as you can see...had headrests, I believe...it's getting Golf 3 seats soon, anyways.
I really like USA interiors, so, how hard is to obtain one?
I mean, door trim and dash (mine cracked), in some "fine" condition, and what could it cost?
Btw, explain TD and GL packs...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sechszehnventiller)*

TD I think its the diesel engine option
shipping might be expensive, and with less on the road, and depending on where they were at, some of the interior trim may have cracked. Most of my interior on my quantum was fairly good condition, but after the accident, sitting in the sun in two weeks the dash had cracks on it, (it was crack free before)


_Modified by Aw614 at 2:02 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

I can ararnge shipping for cheap...
How much is a fairly good interior?
And, could you, please, post pictures of your interior (seats, door trim, dash), so we can compare it?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*FV-QR*

sorry, I dont have the car anymore, but I still have pictures of my interior I can post, gotta find them on my desktop.


----------

